# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ποντικοφάρμακο?

## binary

Κάθε μέρα πηγαίνω να πάρω καφέ το πρωι πριν ξεκινήσω να δουλεύω και από το προηγούμενο βράδυ βάζω σε σακούλες poly*** ψωμί που έχει περισσέψει και δεν έχουμε φάει, ένα από τα 'stick' με σπόρους για τα καναρίνια τα οποία έιχα πάρει σε ποσότητα αλλά δεν θα τους τα βάλω ( μόνο 'υγιειηνές' τροφές όπως φρούτα και λαχανικά πλέον, αφού όσο διαβάζω τόσο περισσότερα μαθαίνω για τη διατροφή τους ) και ταίζω τα περιστέρια που υπάρχουν σε ένα παρκάκι στην Κυψέλη.

Σήμερα κάποια 'Κυρία' ήρθε και στάθηκε δίπλα μου...

"Μην τα ταίζεις... είναι 'εστία μόλυνσης'... έχουν αρρώστιες επικύνδυνες" μου λέει.

?

Την ρώτησα αν θεωρεί σωστό αυτό που μόλις μου είπε. 

"Δεν έχουν ψυχή αυτά τα πλάσματα? Δεν πρέπει κι αυτά να φάνε κι αυτά για να επιβιώσουν? Δεν πειράζουν κανένα Κυρία μου...".

"Δεν με καταλαβαίνεις" μου απαντάει. "Είναι 'βρώμικα'".

_Και το αποκορύφωμα...

"Εγώ ρίχνω ποντικοφάρμακο στην αυλή που έχουμε για να μην μαζεύονται".

?

"Πας καλά Κυρά μου?" 

_Με κύταξε σαν να με μισούσε επειδή της φώναξα και έφυγε. Δεν πρόλαβα να της πω τίποτε άλλο αλλά είδα το αυτοκίνητό της που είχε παρκάρει απέναντι και συγκράτησα τον αριθμό της.

Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω ή να γράψω.

Λυπάμαι μόνο γι αυτές τις 'Κυρίες & Κύριους' που υπάρχουν και χαίρομαι που δεν έιμαι ένας από αυτούς.

_Λυπάμαι._

----------


## gianniskilkis

:: Έχει τρελαθεί ο κόσμος ... ::

----------


## stefos

Στον κοσμο αυτο οι ανθρωποι νομιζουμε οτι ζουμε μονοι μας , πρεπει να καταλαβουμε οτι και εμεις ειμαστε μονο ενας κρικος της αλυσιδας

----------


## xrisam

Έλεος πιά! Τέτοια κακία....Για την βρωμιά της ψυχής αυτών των ατόμων πόσο και τι φάρμακο πρέπει να τους ριχτεί?

Η μαμά μου κάθε φορά που ταίζει περιστέρια στους δρόμους λέει ότι είναι ότι είναι σαν να ανάβεις ένα κέρι στην εκκλησία.

----------


## lagreco69

Αλλο παλι και αυτο. 

Ολα ειναι θεμα παιδειας!!!!!!!!!! 

Ειναι πραγματικα! κριμα να "καλλιεργουνται" το 2014 τετοια μυαλα.

----------


## Giorgekid

> Αλλο παλι και αυτο. 
> 
> Ολα ειναι θεμα παιδειας!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> Ειναι πραγματικα! κριμα να "καλλιεργουνται" το 2014 τετοια μυαλα.


συμφωνω μαζι σου δημητρη!τι ηταν αυτο τωρα?αν δηλαδη ενας ανθρωπος ειναι αρρωστος και ειναι εστια μολυνσης δεν τον ταιζει αυτη?????απιστευτο το τι λεει ο κοσμος για ενα τοσο ομορφο πλασμα.....το οποιος θα εβαζα το χερι μου στην φωτια οτι ειναι πιο καθαρο απο αυτην την "κυρια" καθως αν ηταν εστια μολυνσης θα το εδειχνε......και παλι λυπαμαι για οτι ακουσα!

----------


## Gardelius

Καμιά φορά αναρωτιέμαι ...

" τι δουλειά έχουμε εμείς στο κόσμο αυτό " 

ειλικρινά ....... *πλέον δεν υπάρχουν λόγια!*

----------


## e2014

νεκταριε μπραβο σου ειλικρινα για την κινηση σου αυτη.... ειμαστε και στην ιδια περιοχη.... κι εγω εχω ακουσει δυστυχως κι εχω δει να γινονται παρομοια σκηνικα.... δεν υπαρχει χειροτερη πηγη κι εστια μολυνσης απο εμας τους ανθρωπους,για αυτο κι εχουμε φτασει στο σημειο να καταστρεφουμε το σπιτι μας,δηλαδη τον πλανητη στον οποιο ζουμε..... δυστυχως δεν μπορουμε να βαλουμε μυαλο σε ολους,αλλα μπορουμε ο καθε ενας απο εμας,να βαζουμε ενα λιθαρακι για να κανουμε τον κοσμο των ζωων καλυτερο.... και ελπιζω και ευχομαι εμεις να ειμαστε η πλειοψηφια σε αντιθεση με αυτα τα οντα τα οποια εχουν τετοιες πεποιθησεις και πιστευω.....

----------


## kostaskirki

Θέλω να ελπίζω και να πιστεύω πως τέτοια μυαλά είναι μόνο σταγόνα στον ωκεανό! ! Αλλά είναι άραγε? ?

----------


## Γ.Μπ.

Πολλοί θα συμφώνησαν σιωπηρά οταν τα τάιζες.Κάποιος όχι και φάνηκε.Οι ακαθαρσίες πάντα βγαίνουν στη επιφάνεια.

----------


## blackmailer

Κρίμα...μονο αυτο εχω να πω! Η Ελλαδα το κεντρο του πολιτισμου καποτε να μεγαλωνει πλεον ανθρωπους με τετοια μυαλα και τετοια παιδεια....πφφφφ

----------


## Steliosan

Οποιος σκαβει το λακο του αλλου πεφτει ο ιδιος μεσα.

----------


## panos70

Τι να πεις  αλλοι δηλητηριαζουν πουλακια,αλλοι ριχνουν φολες σε σκυλακια και αλλοι σε γατες, ενα βιντεο απο το you tube που ειχε ανεβασει ενα μελος του φορουμ μας για τον ανθρωπο και πως φερεται στα ζωα της γης  και στο τελος καποιος αλλος κι εμας θα μας φερθει το ιδιο  ηταν τελικα πολυ επικαιρο

----------

